# How to open a dispensary?



## greenguy (Jul 7, 2009)

If one had the means to open up a legal medical marijuana dispensary but didnt have the know how what resources would you advise that person to look into? ...You know so they dont trip up and do somthing illegal and so their business succeeds. There is'nt exactly a how to book out there, or atleast I dont think there is?


----------



## jmansweed (Jul 7, 2009)

Talk to a lawyer. Rules and laws change county to county and even city to city. With an insane amount of applicants for dispensaries in most medically freindly states limits are set onto how many are allowed. Your best approach is to purchase one for sale. Typically these are clubs are ready to go, they have established clients and a known name. Frequently dispensaries run for non-profit or no-profit are less apt to be in the limelight. It's a grey area as I'm sure you know.


----------



## RoadPizza (Jul 8, 2009)

I dont know what state your in but hear is how to do it in cali.

*Step 1*: Get your recommendation. Once you have obtained that from your doctor, you need to go to the Department of Health and Human services in your county and get a State I.D. card as a patient and/or a caregiver. The caregiver cards allow you to carry a certain amount extra for each person under your care. *Step 2: *WRITE THE MISSION STATEMENT, BY-LAWS, CONSTITUTION AND MEMBER AGREEMENT FOR YOUR COLLECTIVE.
*Step 3: *Choose the name of your association and obtain the corresponding URL.
*Step 4: *Figure out what your business address is going to be and your Phone/Fax number.* (NO PO BOXES)*
*Step 5:* Form an UNINCORPORATED NON-PROFIT ASSOCIATION.
use SEC/State Form LP/UNA 128 (google it)
*Step 6: *Get a Fein Number and then get a Bank Account in the collective's name.
*Step 7: *Go to the state board of equalization and get your seller's permit.
*Step 8: *Get a business license
*Step 9: *Set up your point of sale system and website and phone.
*Step 10: *Set up Patient intake software.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 8, 2009)

RoadPizza said:
			
		

> I dont know what state your in but hear is how to do it in cali.
> 
> *Step 1*: Get your recommendation. Once you have obtained that from your doctor, you need to go to the Department of Health and Human services in your county and get a State I.D. card as a patient and/or a caregiver. The caregiver cards allow you to carry a certain amount extra for each person under your care. *Step 2: *WRITE THE MISSION STATEMENT, BY-LAWS, CONSTITUTION AND MEMBER AGREEMENT FOR YOUR COLLECTIVE.
> *Step 3: *Choose the name of your association and obtain the corresponding URL.
> ...


 Are you hiring?


----------



## RoadPizza (Jul 8, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Are you hiring?


 
Sorry Dirty im not at this present time, but maby sometime in the future.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 8, 2009)

Keep me in mind!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 8, 2009)

Basically, Pizza nailed it.
Oh ya, get a LAWYER!


----------



## greenguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you guys for the information...much appreciated!


Absolutely a lawyer, but would you suggest the use of a so-called Dispensary Consultant?


----------



## RoadPizza (Jul 9, 2009)

greenguy said:
			
		

> Thank you guys for the information...much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Absolutely a lawyer, but would you suggest the use of a so-called Dispensary Consultant?


 
IMHO, i would get a business lawyer, trust me their are hundreds even thousands of them.  just make sure the person you chose is versed in the state, and local law when it comes to Medical Marijuana.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 9, 2009)

I am very interested in opening a dispensary as well in my area. It is a MMJ state and no dispensaries have been opened here yet. I live in a very marijuana friendly town, but the county itself is pretty republican/anti-marijuana.

However, there are dispensaries 2 hours north of here and they are starting to pop up all over the state.

What would the very FIRST step be? Would it be smart to get a MMJ business lawyer right of the bat and have him do everything? Or is this something that your "average" Joe could do?

And *RoadPizza*, thanks very much for that checklist it has helped put this into perspective. Any other information you have would be VERY appreciative.


----------



## greenguy (Jul 9, 2009)

appreciate the help...any pointers you can think of would be helpful...Im looking into wether this is feasable enough and trying to put together the business plan


----------

